# Interesting Article



## Winkychevelle (Jan 17, 2011)

Meh
My 2014 cruze diesel gets an average of 55mph hwy
My 2011 cruze gas got 33 mpg hwy

So in the same gallon of fuel the diesel has 22 more miles to produce as much pollutant as the gas version of the same car. Now I don't have pollutant numbers to prove it but I would guess the diesel is actually cleaner per gallon of fuel.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

nice find Diesel
I`am sure with the tune in mine it runs hotter combustion chamber temps an causes less regens. 

if I had a volks tdi I would not what any recalls done.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Winkychevelle said:


> So in the same gallon of fuel the diesel has 22 more miles to produce as much pollutant as the gas version of the same car. Now I don't have pollutant numbers to prove it but I would guess the diesel is actually cleaner per gallon of fuel.


Diesel fuel and gasoline are different fuels which burn differently, so you can't compare them strictly on an apples to apples basis quite like that.

If you're strictly talking CO2, then yes, diesel fuel is cleaner per mile than gasoline, but not so with particulates and NOx, the latter of which is the primary issue with the VW diesels.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PanJet said:


> Diesel fuel and gasoline are different fuels which burn differently, so you can't compare them strictly on an apples to apples basis quite like that.
> 
> If you're strictly talking CO2, then yes, diesel fuel is cleaner per mile than gasoline, but not so with particulates and NOx, the latter of which is the primary issue with the VW diesels.


It's a "pick your poison" situation.
CO2 - Global warming concerns
NOx - Causes visible smog
Soot - Possible lung damage from small particles.

The diesel has some systems to deal with the latter two. But I'm still not sure how they compare "out the tailpipe" with a gasser.


----------

